# Wanting to home roast



## Robbie W (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi folks, I'm a new member and have joined this forum to get some advice on home roasting, preferably using a popcorn machine. I have found most websites I've looked at thus far have been from the US and not much use for providing the names of decent equipment on sale in the UK. I was hoping some of the experienced home roasters could give me some advice regarding what machine I should purchase and whether there are any hazards or pitfalls I should be aware of. I am a coffee lover and last year got an espresso machine, generally I like Illy or Lavazza coffee, but I believe home roasted, when done right, is far better. many thanks in advance for any help, Cheers.

Robbie


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi!

ANY speciality coffee is far better than illy or lavazza!

Try some freshly roasted beans from places like Rave, Smokey barn, Has Bean etc. This should give you a reference point. Some of those places also sell green beans which you can then roast on your own, but bear in mind a popcorn machine isn't going to give you any control on what is going on and really is best as a fun experience / learning step rather than serious home roasting for perfection.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Robbie and welcome

Echoing Aaron's comments above you may wish to go down the route of tryoing some speciality beans and save some money up to buy a more conventional roaster as will be very difficult to get consistent results with a popcorn roaster, not impossible just difficult.

There is a recent thread in the roasting section about the home set up of a popcorn roaster (coffee 4/1?) that may be of assistance if you wish to go down this route.

Lots of different home roasting machines out there, Gene is popular as an entry level roaster but would suggest a read of the forum to find what is best for you in terms of usability / price point.

Best of luck in your coffee journey

John


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

welcome robbie, popcorn popper with no modification rubbish charcoal in 5min, after a bit of modding, plus a 240v variable voltage transformer, a 24v transformer for fan, 100g beans in with a good 12min profile,excellent results,


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Popcorn would be a good idea for starters to see if you enjoy roasting, but i would suggest you then step up and have a look for a gene or hottop, this of course is based on your coffee intake per week.


----------



## Robbie W (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the good advice, I'm not going to go down the popcorn popper route, I'll have to look into a proper roaster, will just have to see what suits the best.

Robbie


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd like to try roasting some at some point and was just browsing at home roasters. There were a couple on amazon that looked ok, i can't remember the name but they were south korean, 1 for around £275 and the other about £375. I'd be thinking about gamblng on 1 but the money i have i need to buy a grinder first so i'm waiting for 1 of those to appear so i can buy it. Maybe i''ll get the roaster after xmas.



Robbie W said:


> Thanks for all the good advice, I'm not going to go down the popcorn popper route, I'll have to look into a proper roaster, will just have to see what suits the best.
> 
> Robbie


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Before thinking about buying unproven Korean Roasters, strongly suggest you read some of the excellent comments on here regarding a Genecafe.

Same sort of money but with full UK backup for spares etc.


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheers, yes i've just read that post and it was an interesting read







but it's funny about the korean roasters cos i'm sure i read that the gene was also made in korea, maybe they're made in the same factory !

I think it would be a very rewarding thing to do so i'm definately gonna try it, i've wanted to for a few years and now it seems like there are reasonably good little hobby roasters out there. I need a grinder 1st though :-\


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes - Gene are Korean but have full UK support via Bella Barista


----------

